# NE Coast Companies



## gdynia

In the haydays of our Merchant Navy alot of the NE Coast Companies rgistered their vessels in Newcastle,North Shields,British West Hartlepool etc. Where there ever any vessels registered in South Shields as at the time was a very large Seamans community.


----------



## Jeff Egan

I was under the impression that only certain ports were able to register ships, Newcastle up here in the north east for example. I thought North Shields and South Shields were mainly for Fishing boats. I may be wrong on this.


----------



## gdynia

*Stag Line*

Jeff
I sailed with the above Tyne based company for 8 years all their vessels were registered in North Shields - where office was also.


----------



## Jeff Egan

You are quite right and I was completely wrong.


----------



## sam2182sw

how about HEDLEM of WHITBYall there ships where registered there and not one of them could get in the port. i.e.EGTON RUNSWICK KILDAER SANDSEND SNEATON all big ships 8500tons ect


----------



## gdynia

*Hedlam*

Thats right Sam plus Turnbull Scotts as well.


----------



## Jeff Egan

Crawls in a corner and hides head in shame.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

I sailed to Velvor Liquids (now no more) at South Shields in 1976 on a cheme tanker, don't think that was a fishing vessel!


----------



## Jeff Egan

What was the name of the tanker I may have been the Pilot. Velva liquids is now a small housing estate


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

It was the Anco Duchess, I was sailing as Chief Engineer's Daughter. My Auntie says that you buy one of those flats and get a free jack russell to cope with rats!


----------



## Jeff Egan

Spot on, I served my time sitting at the end of the Pilot Jetty right next door and we used to ping them off with air guns, they live in the rocks just above the high water level and used to scavenge around the riverside they now find better pickings in dust bins. I never Piloted the Anco Dutchess by the way.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Oh happy days! Was back in Shields (have family still there) about 4 years ago and where all the docks etc used to be is all built on. Sad to see.

Regards
CED


----------



## David Wilcockson

Ropners used to have West Hartlepool on the stern, British or otherwise.
David


----------



## trotterdotpom

Likewise Metcalfe's "Industria" and "Dunelmia". Also, pretty sure Bolton's were registered in Middlesbrough.

Not in the Northeast, but Geest ships were registered in Boston, and occasionally Americans, querying why a US ship was flying the Red Duster, had to be informed about the real Boston - in Lincolnshire!

John T.


----------



## Kasia

*Reardon Smith*

Did they not have their vessels registered in some small port in Devon,UK.


----------



## zelo1954

Kasia said:


> Did they not have their vessels registered in some small port in Devon,UK.


Yes, that was Bideford


----------



## cboots

Before you could register a ship in a port there had to be a registry there, and indeed, in the times we are talking about there were a large number of registries around the country's ports, allowing some quite excentric registries with some owners often for reasons of family connections etc. However, there was a proposal many years back, before I left the UK, to reduce to one central registry in London as the sole UK registry. I would imagine this went through, the exceptions being what are in effect indigenous flags of convenience like Douglas IOM etc.
CBoots


----------



## James_C

That has actually happened. There is only one registry office now, and that's in Cardiff. So technically, all British ships are registered there, and it's the place where you send to for discharge books etc.
However, part of the deal for changing to Cardiff was that shipowners were allowed to paint a 'Port of Preference' on the Stern, i.e., you could have your ship 'registered' anywhere you like, but it wasn't really registered there, if you know what I mean.


----------



## trotterdotpom

zelo1954 said:


> Yes, that was Bideford


Don't know when it changed. Up until at least the '70s Geest ships were all registered in Boston, Lincs. near where Mr Geest had started his tulip business.

John T.


----------



## Derek Roger

*Dishcharge Books and Tickets*

Discharge books were for some reason issued in different places. I have two books the first goes up to 1972 issued in Dundeeand the second starts in 1973 issued Tyne & Weir South Shields . The format inside the books is slightly different . I guess everone must have had to a new book at that time ? I dont rember why ?? Can anybody remember why ? I remember I had to get my new book in a hurry to join a ship so I went down to Shields in person to avoid mail delays . Issued 31 Jan 1973 and I was signed on the Luminous in Ras Tanura 4th Feb .
Regarding tickets although I sat my Chiefs in Aberdeen it was issued at The Port of Inverness ( I lived in Inverness at that time ) I got a letter advising me to pick it up at the Customs House in Inverness. The customs officer who gave me the Ticket said it was the first he had issued ?? I seem to recollect I was asked where I wanted it issued as it took some time after the examinations / orals before the do***ent was issued for some reason ?
Does anybody have similar experiences ? Perhaps Inverness was the centre for the Highlands and Islands ??

Derek


----------



## gdynia

*Discharge Books*

Same here my first Book was issued in South Shields and replacement issued in Hull.Could this be because most of our ports at the time had Shipping offices there.


----------



## Jeff Egan

I to have a new discharge book issued in 1973. The main difference I can see is there is no space for the Master to report on your Ability and conduct. No more Double DR's.


----------



## Derek Roger

Geoff You are correct there were no more reports as to character ; ability and general conduct .
Must have been a reason for that change ; legal issue perhaps. 
Lets see if anyone can answere this one . 
I think at that time Tyne and Wear were handling all dishcharge books as opposed to local mercantile marine offices which had been the case proir to 1973 . 
Derek


----------



## Jeff Egan

Iv'e also got a sneaky feeling, it was to do with a change of the governing body from Board of Trade to Ministry of Transport, but am quite prepared to be shot down again on this one.


----------



## Derek Roger

*Doti*

Was that when the Board of Trade changed to DOTI Department of Trade and Industry .? I think so as my new book has that on the front whereas the old one has Ministry of Transport .


----------



## Jeff Egan

I think you are right, First we had BOT then MOT then DOT&I.


----------



## Pilot mac

Hains were St Ives reegistered

Dave


----------



## Ron Stringer

*DOT & DTI*

At various times since the 1970s, in the UK all merchant shipping affairs have been under the Department of Transport [DoT or DTp], followed by the Maritime Safety Agency [MSA], which became the Maritime and Coastguard Agency [MCA]. This moved direct responsibility out of the remit of any Government department and reduced the risk of causing any threat or embarrassment to the Government in the event of Exxon Valdez-type incidents. Rather similar to the actions taken by the oil majors in disposing of most of their fleets and chartering vessels instead of owning and trading them in their own names.

All the time the UK fleet got smaller and smaller, as maritime affairs were pushed out of the sight of Parliament and the public.

Marine radio matters were, at various times, under the direction of the GPO, the Ministry of Telecommunications (remember John Stonehouse, the disappearing minister?), the Home Office, the Department of Trade and Industry [DTI] and finally the Radiocommunications Agency [RA]. 

Ron Stringer


----------



## Dave Hone

Dave's right, Hain's were St. Ives registered, Reardon Smith had Bideford on the stern and Hogarths had Ardrossan on theirs, even though they had become a Glasgow company. I guess they had outgrown their humble origins but probably kept a sense of nostalgia in the boardroom. Be nice to think so anyway.


----------



## gdynia

Has anyone seen South Shields on a vessel as this will settle a dabate onboard


----------



## Derek Roger

I have not seen any South Shields registered vessels. However it seems sailing ships were registered under the " Port of Tyne " which included South Shields . Pleasuer craft can be registered under South shields . Also there is evidence that whaling ships may have beeen registered in South Shields : and probabley Fishing Vessels .
Sorry I have not been able to come up with a smoking gun . The best clues may come from the Shields Gazette .


----------



## albertwebster

*albertwebster*

I thought that Hains ships were registered in St Ives.

Regards from a new member


----------



## trotterdotpom

Dave Hone said:


> ... and Hogarths had Ardrossan on theirs, even though they had become a Glasgow company.....


It caused quite a stir and got a mention in the local paper when 'Baron Ardrossan, registered in Ardrossan (Scotland) loaded grain in Ardrossan (South Australia). Must have been a day when the bacon slicer wasn't working!

John T.


----------



## sam2182sw

just shows what you can find out when you put your mine to it keep it up lads


----------



## Jeff Egan

Here is a picture of the Old Tyne Ferry, South Shields, her port of registry is North Shields, maybe this proves South Shields was only a port of registry for fishing vessels or maybe they thought having South Shields on the stern twice would look funny


----------



## daveskents

I thought Haines ships were registered in St Ives in the early years but then moved to London


----------



## Dave Hone

*Hains Registry*

You're probably right. After P & O took them over in 1919 I should think. But then I never was in one of their ships.


----------



## Ian

my first book issued in North Shields 1953 bottom of borough bank big office!!!


----------



## RayJordandpo

sam2182sw said:


> how about HEDLEM of WHITBYall there ships where registered there and not one of them could get in the port. i.e.EGTON RUNSWICK KILDAER SANDSEND SNEATON all big ships 8500tons ect


Spot on about Headlams Sam. Their office was close by the pier head and they could see their vessels passing Whitby. As you can imagine when they were heading north the 'old man' made sure the portside was all spruced up and spotless. Vice versa the starboard side heading south. Incidentally Headlams also managed the Rowland and Marwood Steamship Co.(also of Whitby) which had vessels of up 15,000 tons. No way could any of those vessels get into Whitby.
Rayjordandpo


----------



## Tony D

I witnessed a strange phenomenon when in the Middle Docks in South Shields in the 1960's,,every morning the entire population of South Shields used to get on the Ferry and chug across the River to work in North Shields and the entire population of North Shields used to hop on the ferry then chug across the river to work in South Shields,one often puzzled why they did not just swop jobs.
(*))


----------



## vix

Kasia said:


> Did they not have their vessels registered in some small port in Devon,UK.


Am I wrong in seeming to remember some deep-sea ships were registered at Appledore, Devon?? Vix


----------



## gdynia

vix said:


> Am I wrong in seeming to remember some deep-sea ships were registered at Appledore, Devon?? Vix


Reardon Smith registered their vessels there. I believe Ellermans had a couple of Feeder Container vessels built their also but port was to small for RS vessels to get into


----------



## stephano

my fathers first book was issued in so shields 1928 (r7793)
my first book was blyth 1951 (r548826) second book stolen n/z
third book so shields 1970
stephano


----------



## southern cross

*stag line*



gdynia said:


> Jeff
> I sailed with the above Tyne based company for 8 years all their vessels were registered in North Shields - where office was also.


Did you ever get to meet Ernie Lamb? bit of a character as i understand


----------



## orkneyman

i had my first discharge book issued in Kirkwall , Orkneys in 1968, If i remember it was in the custuoms house in Kirkwall and was given to me by the on duty customs man.


----------



## trotterdotpom

vix said:


> Am I wrong in seeming to remember some deep-sea ships were registered at Appledore, Devon?? Vix


I think Reardon Smiths' ships were registered in Bideford, Devon.

Austin Pickersgill had a shipyard in Appledore and built some SD14s, not sure who for. Presumeably the yard had a history prior to AP.

John T.


----------



## B.Bass

Wm.France,Fenwick & Co. which was a North East Coast based company had all their ships registered in London.


----------



## albert.s.i

R245708, all ready in a previous post 1 from newcastle and the 2nd from blyth albert .s.i


----------



## gdynia

southern cross said:


> Did you ever get to meet Ernie Lamb? bit of a character as i understand


There were 2 Ernie Lambs one was a Chief Mate and the the other was what was termed a Ships Husband who i had a lot of time for


----------



## Topherjohn

*R S Dagliesh*



gdynia said:


> In the haydays of our Merchant Navy alot of the NE Coast Companies rgistered their vessels in Newcastle,North Shields,British West Hartlepool etc. Where there ever any vessels registered in South Shields as at the time was a very large Seamans community.


I've been searching for a photo of R S Dagleish's ore carrier Ravensworth registered Newcastle. In 1963 she was my first v/l after passing 2nd Mates, which was an interesting baptism under fire! Can anyone help me with photos please?


----------



## gdynia

Chris

Go into Gallery type in Ravensworth and their are 4 photos of her


----------



## Orbitaman

"Where there ever any vessels registered in South Shields as at the time was a very large Seamans community."

I've just sent an E-mail to a friend of mine who is considerd to be one of the leading historical experts on Tyne shipping and hope he can answer this question for you.


----------



## joebuckham

*ship registration*

it would appear that ships are now registered centrally and a choice of port allowed; 
go to _*http://www.ukshipregister.co.uk/ukr-home/merchant.htm*_ and click on 'forms' bottom left hand corner


not only guthies and metcalfes but one rfa ship had the great privilege of being registered in west hartlepool


----------



## Topherjohn

*Ravenswort*



gdynia said:


> Chris
> 
> Go into Gallery type in Ravensworth and their are 4 photos of her


Thanks for the hint. I did look it up a while ago but I must have been searching in Forums not Gallery. 
Kind regards - Chris


----------



## Ray Mac

Allan Blacks (Thistle Boats) Sunerland registered.


----------



## southern cross

Ernest Mitford Lamb, great guy and a gentleman


----------

